# Uninstall Magentic



## tikobird (Sep 17, 2010)

I downloaded a program titled "Magentic". Itputs Graphics on email, and can give you downloads of screensavers. It seems impossible to uninstall it. What can I do to get rid of it. It's causing problems with my desktop. HELP!!! :down:
bdea28c2-013e-4d4d-ace3-5dd67516daaf
1.03.01


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.

Continue the problem resolution here: http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/950621-uninstalling-unsuccessful.html


----------

